# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Đà Nẵng - nhà hàng khách sạn Tre Xanh

## heocoi

Tên nhà hàng 	Nhà hàng khách sạn Tre Xanh 2 
Ðịa chỉ 	        177 Trần Phú, TP. Đà Nẵng.	
Ðiện thoại  	(05113) 822722 	
Ðặt chỗ trước 	Chấp nhận 	
Số chỗ 	       Từ 201-300 chỗ
Giờ phục vụ 	5:00 - 22:00 
Ngày nghỉ 	       Không có ngày nghỉ
Thanh toán       Tiền mặt
Ngôn ngữ 	       Tiếng Việt
Giá trung bình 	35.000 VND
Dịch vụ phụ 	Wi-Fi miễn phí, Máy lạnh, Phòng VIP

Nhà hàng chuyên phục vụ các món ăn Âu - Á hấp dẫn do các đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp, giàu kinh nghiệm. Đặc biệt, tại đây bạn sẽ có cơ hội được ngắn cảnh sông Hàn thơ mộng,... 
Nhà hàng ở tầng I với sức chứa 450 chỗ luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ các món ăn Âu - Á cùng đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ tại các bộ phận được đào tạo chính quy chắc chắn sẽ làm hài lòng Quý khách trong thời gian lưu trú tại Khách sạn.

Để phục vụ cho các cuộc hội nghị, khách sạn đã thiết kế hai phòng họp hợp lý với đầy đủ các trang thiết bị hiện đại đạt chuẩn quốc tế. Phòng họp ở Tầng III với 60 - 150 chỗ ngồi và được kết nối ADSL miễn phí. Đặc biệt, tại đây quý khách sẽ có cơ hội được ngắn cảnh sông Hàn thơ mộng,...


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## namnguyen

Có dịp vào ĐN sẽ ghé thử quán nhà mình

----------


## dung89

ngon bổ rẻ thì vào hì

----------


## hoaban

Có ảnh lên thì tốt quá, lúc nào có dịp phải ghé vào xem sao.

----------

